# Anybody Used the FMT Chip for LA?



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Used mine last year in Delacroix. My first solo trip out there without a guide and I felt confident to run everywhere in that area. Also using a NSS9 Evo3. Was pretty easy to scout out spots before we started moving around. Very happy we bought it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Jumbo have you seen the SM cards for the same area? Really looking for some feedback from someone that has seen both. I know the FMT card will work well. What I don't know is if it is any better for LA than the SM card and the FMT is twice the money for what I need.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I know the new update for the Navionics satellite overlay for over there is awful.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> What I don't know is if it is any better for LA than the SM card and the FMT is twice the money for what I need


Absolutely not worth $600. Not by a long shot. Louisiana is just not so difficult to navigate that one would need $600 worth of satellite pictures of the entire Louisiana coast to find their way around. I own the shitty standard map card and have used the FMT card on another boat. Both cards have their own problems (images and tracks) but the FMT does look a lot better. Not so good it's worth twice as much. Especially not when you can easily make high resolution maps for free. FREE. Zero dollars. 

Or you can lay out your track in google earth and import it to your navico unit from the comfort of your living room


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

When I look at google earth and zoom in the picture is crap. Guess I will just get another SM card. Thanks for the replies.

And for the record it isn't tracks I really need as I have loads of them. Its when the fog rolls in where these cards are invaluable IMO.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Well if you just need something for navigating I would not spend the money on the FMT. I don't think the images are that great for LA on that chip. What I've heard. With Navionics you can turn the overlay off and navigate fine in the canals. But the satellite imagery is not good at all. Mainly the shading is too dark.


----------



## MITCH_NEWTON (Mar 2, 2009)

ifsteve said:


> My new build is well on its way so I am close to the point where I will be getting my mapping software. Going with the NSS9 EVO3 mfd.
> 
> I have been quite happy with my Standard Mapping chip for running around the marsh in LA. The FMT looks incredible but not convinced its worth twice the cost of the SM chip. No question the FMT is a fantastic product but just wondering how useful it really is in out marsh given the water clarity and mud bottoms. So looking for some feedback if anybody has actually used the FMT in our marsh.


I have both. The clarity and contrast between marsh and water on my Carbon 12 is not that great on the FMT card for LA. My experience with it in LA is a year old. In time I'm sure it FMT will improve greatly. It is a perfect card for Fl. LA is not Fl. The SM E card is very good in my opinion for LA. 

None are perfect and need to be updated frequently. They are an aid not an absolute. Use caution and common sense with both. I especially like and found it beneficial many times the track color system FMT uses. Ex. Red run.... Black may not be passable on low tide.
I use the SM E card in LA and FMT in Fl. JMHO


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Mitch thanks for the post. That is the exact input I was looking for. SM it will be. Been running them for 7 years so guess there is no need to change.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow--that's the first negative review I've read about the FMT product. Although I have not used it in LA, I think the chips for Florida are fantastic.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Wow--that's the first negative review I've read about the FMT product. Although I have not used it in LA, I think the chips for Florida are fantastic.


I have the SM Louisiana One e-card that I bought last spring. I’m running FMT for Florida on my 12” Carbon and I was so happy with it that I just bought the FMT card for Louisiana. But After reading this I’m not sure which to use in Louisiana. So here’s the question: if cost is no longer an issue (I already bought both) which one would you use in Louisiana?


----------

